# Wrong show recorded--Report to Tivo



## quarkman97 (Nov 18, 2002)

Nothing grinds my gears more than sitting down to watch a show, only to realize that the guide data was off and it recorded something completely different.

Instead of writing all the pertinent information down and reporting it to Tivo on their website (who has the time to do that?), why doesn't Tivo have a selection in the menu for the recording that says "WRONG SHOW RECORDED--REPORT TO TIVO"

Just like when something unexpectedly quits on your PC or Mac, a little box will come up and have your report sent to them.

Heck, we're paying for the subscription, we should get the most out of it.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Because they need more than just the wrong show was recorded. That's vague. Did the TiVo fail to change the channel? Did it record the right channel, but the wrong show was recorded? Do you have the right lineup selected for your service?


----------

